# Has anyone found anything yet?



## duckhunter82 (Mar 16, 2013)

I see everyone is catching up but i wanna has anyone found any morels yet?


----------



## high def (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going out tomorrow in Springfield and Urbana. I think Sunday or Monday might yield something. My honey hole doesn't need much rain, the ground stays pretty moist.


----------



## duckhunter82 (Mar 16, 2013)

Awsome i think ill do the same most of my early spots seem to always have somethen around the first month of april weather permitting of course


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

found one baby black this afternoon, posted the find on www.morelmushroomhunting.com, the pic with a cell phone in background


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/images/mmhcr_03_04_08_487_PM_04_April_2013_lg.jpg


----------



## ratherbefishing (Apr 7, 2013)

It's early, but so far nothing is coming up in Central Champaign County.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

In Champaign county also, went out 2 days ago, no life yet, seems to be a lot of us from Champaign county on here :lol:


----------

